# Sexing Corys



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have done some research on the web and this website and was wondering how you can sex corys. I currently have 2 and have no clue if they are male or female.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What I heard is to look at them from above. The fat ones are females.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

emc7 said:


> What I heard is to look at them from above. The fat ones are females.


That's what I've noticed too. Females are larger and fatter.


----------

